# My 32 on new footwork....



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

WOW. Stunning. Absolutely stunning. What wheels are they?

Love it.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

absolutely bloody stunning. 

_*That's*_ how low I want mine


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Infact, do you have those photos in higher resolution? The last one has to be a candidate for next year's calendar.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

vennuth said:


> What wheels are they?



Nismo LM GT4


Milko. Nice, but get some clear front indicators mate.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

moleman said:


> Nismo LM GT4


They look mor like Bee-R's to me (look closely at the logo's on them)


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

moleman said:


> Milko. Nice, but get some clear front indicators mate.


No way, it looks perect like that. Clear indicators is a bit Max Powaaaah for my liking.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Yep, could be. GT4 looky likies.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

moleman said:


> Yep, could be. GT4 looky likies.


They don't even look particularly similar to me, the LM GT4s are much 'smoother' for lack of a better word. I think these look awesome.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Fantastic!
Even the exhaust is spangling


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

They are 9.5 x 18 Bee-R rims with 245.35.18 Toyo T1R's, JIC coilovers, all 4 arch lips rolled and 20mm spacers all round.

Thanks for the comments guys, few more small bits to do on the bodywork and I'm done.

Amber corners all the way!


----------



## hitokiri (Jan 29, 2006)

MADsteve said:


> They look mor like Bee-R's to me (look closely at the logo's on them)


lovely looking car - i think i prefer the Bee R to the GT4 on the 32


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Milko said:


> Amber corners all the way!


 

Have you done much under the bonnet?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

vennuth said:


> No way, it looks perect like that. Clear indicators is a bit Max Powaaaah for my liking.



Max Powaaaah. lol. No way. Check out Mad Steve's.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=50143


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Milko said:


> 20mm spacers all round.


Blimey, What offset are they then?


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Rims are +25 so works out at +5 with spacers, may go to 25mm in the future.

Minor mods to engine at the mo, HKS metal flow, Trust down pipes, de-cat and RSP single box system, HKS elbows waiting to go on, Power FC after that, only looking for around 400 brake.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Looks hard as nails like the wheels alot totally makes the car.

How much are the wheels?

Neil


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

moleman said:


> Max Powaaaah. lol. No way. Check out Mad Steve's.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=50143


Looks nice... but I prefer it standard.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

neilo said:


> Looks hard as nails like the wheels alot totally makes the car.
> 
> How much are the wheels?
> 
> Neil


http://www.neweraparts.com/partinfo.jsp?pid=445


----------



## Jon(m600 BHP) (Jan 11, 2006)

Stunning m8 i take back everything i said about spacers :smokin:


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Offset rules all.  :smokin:


----------



## robbs (May 21, 2005)

mmmmm i want


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hardcore ... looks mean as ...


----------



## lionboy (Mar 9, 2005)

*R32*

BAD BOY


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

That looks great :smokin: 

Normally I hate 18s on R32s, but that looks hardcore dude, low and wide. Result :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Shizey...that is an awesome car dude!!

ps.and now I have to buy me a new keyboard and go get a towel...


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

I love it! Much like Justin Fox's car, looks so tough!

Stick with the orange indicators (I did ) makes the car look harder and as mentioned its a bit max power  

While were on the subject, whats the opinion on running spacers on Skylines? Id like to bring my wheels out a little if it was safe to do so. 

Milko, have you just used a hubcentric ring spacer or some full on bolt on helicoiled rings?


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Bolt on jobbies from Ultralite, studs are hydraulicly(sp) pressed in.

I ran 20mm hubcentric spacers on my old 380 brake Esc Cos and had no probs, even when I 'ran wide' exiting a bend and slid into a kerb at around 90mph! Bent the rear arm and beam mounts but thats all, ran Comp MO's so only marked the paint!

99% of Skylines suffer from the wheels sitting too far in IMO, its a pet hate of mine.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Milko said:


> 99% of Skylines suffer from the wheels sitting too far in IMO, its a pet hate of mine.


Shame the tyres dont fit the rims tho 

Nige


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow...nice car.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

thats how a grey r32 should look: low and with black wheels imho


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Looks good I have the same wheels (and amber indicators) with no plans to change either http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]/detail?.dir=/f931&.dnm=d233re2.jpg


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Milko said:


> Rims are +25 so works out at +5 with spacers, may go to 25mm in the future.
> 
> Minor mods to engine at the mo, HKS metal flow, Trust down pipes, de-cat and RSP single box system, HKS elbows waiting to go on, Power FC after that, only looking for around 400 brake.



Are you sure, only mine stick out further but are only et14, and someone has et12 and they stick out past the arch?

Car looks great either way, I think we'll be seeing a lot more cars with BeeR wheels on soon! :smokin: 

Alex B


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

looks menacing.
Looks like it squating, in the first stages of a massive drag launch.
Great wheel choice


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

awsome car, those bee-r rims suit the car so well


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Stunning mate... good choice


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Alex j B said:


> Are you sure, only mine stick out further but are only et14, and someone has et12 and they stick out past the arch?
> 
> Car looks great either way, I think we'll be seeing a lot more cars with BeeR wheels on soon! :smokin:
> 
> Alex B


Pretty sure m8, if I ran a 265 tyre, mine would stick out too (and catch like buggery!)

I'll take some close ups, the lip of the wheel is flush in line with the arch.


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Very nice looking car m8 - wheels set it off perfectly  :smokin: 

Cheers 

Rog


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I only ask because I've seen et12 fitted and they stick right out, I've found the pictures:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=38608

et5 would stick out another 7mm.  

Alex B


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

AWSOME!!! :smokin: 

You have great taste!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

That is one cool R32! Looks awsome...  

I just put 9x18 with ET35 and 265/35 tires, and i use a 20mm spacer, and there is still room for more  
I can probably use another 5mm spacer...










Asim...


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Alex j B said:


> I only ask because I've seen et12 fitted and they stick right out, I've found the pictures:
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=38608
> 
> ...


Your right m8, they do look further out, if it ever stops snowing, I'll go take a similar angled shot to compare. :smokin: 

Asim - Car looks well, like the colour combo and no spoiler, I may go down that road too.


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

Bloody smart 32 matey, cant wait til mine turn up now:smokin:


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Heres some close ups of the wheel - arch gap on the rear.










This one is looking nearly straight down, and you can see the rim.










But have to agree, they dont seem to be as far out as the rims on the silver 32 on that link, could it be a difference in camber?


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

Did you find the wheel studs long enough with those spacers or have you had to change them?
Interested as i maybe doing the same. Mine are et22, 18s but with the 400R arches they may need to come out abit.


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Ajax said:


> Did you find the wheel studs long enough with those spacers or have you had to change them?
> Interested as i maybe doing the same. Mine are et22, 18s but with the 400R arches they may need to come out abit.


My spacers are the bolt on type, so have new studs pressed in, so you have as much (actually more) thread than the standard studs.

If you just use hubcentric spacers, any bigger than 5mm, you will need longer studs.


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

Milko said:


> My spacers are the bolt on type, so have new studs pressed in, so you have as much (actually more) thread than the standard studs.
> 
> If you just use hubcentric spacers, any bigger than 5mm, you will need longer studs.


Hmm, sh!t. Thought as much thanks Milko


----------

